# 69 350 engine oil pressure spec



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

I just installed an oil pressure meter. What should the oil pressure be at idle? At crusing speed? Engine is a 350, two barrel.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

20 at idle, 40 at speed.


----------

